# Australian National Line



## david

Are there any shipmates who would recall what happened to many of their vessels in the late 80's/early 90's prior to the final sale and dismantling of the company?
I am attempting to "add a final chapter" to the little WSS publication "History & Fleet List", published in Aug 1982.
Together with the "Cementco" ex 'Lake Barrine' of 1978 and the "Rivers-'Boyne' and 'Embley' of 1983 on the Weipa-Gladstone run, the only other survivor seems to be the 1977 built box ship "Australian Venture" that sails on as the "MSC Nuria" [IMO7416911].
Would be most appreciative of any help,seemingly trivial.
Many thanks, David D.


----------



## Captain J P Rowe

Good Morning David
I refer to your post a few years ago regarding the ANL ships. The MV Cementco is still Australian manned and trading on the coast. It's previous name was MS Lake Eldon. Happy to tell you more if you are still on the search

JPR


----------



## roymuir

She was in fact Lake Eildon. And I'm pretty sure the Australian Venture has recently gone to the knackers.

Regards, Roy.


----------



## waimea

Yarra River and River Torrens still trading on the Aus coast - flagged out and with Ukrainian crews - a familiar story - wasn't aware that the Ukrain even had a coast. Thats what happens when bean counters get involved in running shipping and governments support the cheapest option at any cost.


----------



## hilifta

Australian Endeavour;

Anyone know what happened to her.
I beleive she made a final controversial voyage to Australia shortly before going to the breakers.

Can anyone expand on this.

Mike


----------



## Richard Maskiell

Australian Endeavour of 1969 was BU in Taiwan 1985; the 1991 Australian Endeavour became ANL Australia


----------



## Chillytoes

I am sure that about 3 or so years ago, that Australian Endeavour was in at Port Botany, Sydney, under a different name and still as a steam turbine vessel. This, after we were earlier informed that she was "uneconomical" and had to be sold as part of the eventual "reform" (read destruction) of the Australian maritime industry.
In the recent drama program "Bastard Boys" shown on Australian television, there some footage of her at Webb Dock, Melbourne. A very interesting juxtaposition as the programme was about the "reform" of the waterfront.


----------



## Kenneth Morley

*Coastal Ships*

Hi All, Does any one know what happened to the "ALDINGA and AROONA" they were good ships I am x fireman,greaser. Kenneth(Thumb)


----------



## Chillytoes

Ken
These two ships were owned by Adelaide Steamship Co. According to company history ("Fitted For The Voyage", Page, M.) : -
ALDINGA (2) 1921 - 1951. Laid down as "War Cloud", built as "Glenstal", Dublin Dockyard. Engines by Mackie & Baxter, Glasgow. Pass nil. 10knts on 27 tons. Sold to Neptune Shipping Co, South Africa(1951) Wrecked 1955.

AROONA 1921 - 49. ex "Cape of Good Hope". Built as "War Typhoon", Royalton Dixon, Middlesborough. Engine by Richardson Westgarth. Pass nil. 10knts on 27 tons. Sold to Union Enterprises Ltd., Hong Kong. Broken up 1955.
Did you sail on these two, Ken? How old are you, then, given AROONA left in 1949! I've found a pic of her which I will post later, but so far not one of ALDINGA, but I suppose they probably looked very alike.


----------



## David K

.... I served my Apprenticeship with the Australian National Line (ACSC) ... sailed on the River Murrumbidgee, River Burnett, Mount Keirra,Lake Torrens, Princess of Tasmania, Lake Illawarra,Boonaroo,Bilkurra, and the final ship, Dubbo ( first berth as 3rd.Mate ) ..... I consider myself incredibly fortunate to have had the opportunity to have sailed and served my apprenticeship in the last of the River "Boats", with steam winches and Union Purchase Cargo handling gear. 'Privileged to have sailed, with probably the last of the "Extra Masters" with both Steam and Sail Endorsements. Even though this was in the time frame, 1960 to 1964, in reality, the shipping, characters and docks were like a time capsule, living in the 60s but also in late 30s, early 40s ! .... David K. ..


----------



## roythwa

Chillytoes said:


> I am sure that about 3 or so years ago, that Australian Endeavour was in at Port Botany, Sydney, under a different name and still as a steam turbine vessel. This, after we were earlier informed that she was "uneconomical" and had to be sold as part of the eventual "reform" (read destruction) of the Australian maritime industry.
> In the recent drama program "Bastard Boys" shown on Australian television, there some footage of her at Webb Dock, Melbourne. A very interesting juxtaposition as the programme was about the "reform" of the waterfront.


An Apt Observation of the deliberate destruction of the best mariners afloat.

Cheap ships Cheap labour Davy Jones is waiting for you.


----------



## mick of brisbane

re- australian national line the mv cementco arrived at the chittagong breakers on the 12th november 2008 i sailed on her for 11 years 1996-2007 a excellent sea going ship. I do believe the ss river boyne and embley are still on the gladstone to weipa run.


----------



## Dulcibella

Funny how the wheel of history always turns full circle! The ANL saw off most of the smaller Australian coastal companies, which originally ran regular services prior to WW2. Most, if not all, of the companies were decimated by wartime losses and never recovered after the war. 

Most of "Australian" shipping was either owned or operated by non-Australian interests.... mainly UK.... and with the formation of ANL it was felt that at last Australia would control its own shipping interests. However the company ultimately suffered from the same malaise as those who went before....total and unremitting problems on the waterfront with the WWF. At sea with crewing problems and companies being forced to pay Australian rates of pay which were substantially higher than those operating under UK regs. Local ships became uncompetitive and often held to ransom. 

The wheel turned full circle when ANL became too expensive to operate and, lo and behold, the company was sold to yet another overseas concern, this time not British but French.

Dulcibella


----------



## roythwa

Dulcibella said:


> Funny how the wheel of history always turns full circle! The ANL saw off most of the smaller Australian coastal companies, which originally ran regular services prior to WW2. Most, if not all, of the companies were decimated by wartime losses and never recovered after the war.
> 
> Most of "Australian" shipping was either owned or operated by non-Australian interests.... mainly UK.... and with the formation of ANL it was felt that at last Australia would control its own shipping interests. However the company ultimately suffered from the same malaise as those who went before....total and unremitting problems on the waterfront with the WWF. At sea with crewing problems and companies being forced to pay Australian rates of pay which were substantially higher than those operating under UK regs. Local ships became uncompetitive and often held to ransom.
> 
> The wheel turned full circle when ANL became too expensive to operate and, lo and behold, the company was sold to yet another overseas concern, this time not British but French.
> 
> Dulcibella


I had a great time on the Timbarra the Talinga was her sister ship. We always had strikes in Newcastle the BHP went away to Port Kembla. The Newcastle BHP was something to behold in the 90's I wandered around there fixing things for Avery. Funny how empty it was it had never been upgraded that I thought was its downfall. It just looked so 1800's. However it did employ a lot of men my wifes pop included.

A great pity about the Aussie MN but of course the money dictated and now the ULCC's come in some have even missed the entrance!

Aussie seamen were superior to the ones sailing now a lot from the UK.

Thats why they deserved good wages ships were well managed and sailed.

Always painted too not scruffy like the present lot


Roy


----------



## Gordy Ross

Fellow Timbarra-ite here lol

Did my sentence..I mean my time on her lol

My father was on both sheesh, double life sentence lol

Hot things lol

Cheers

Gordy


----------



## maritiem

Hallo David;
Try this site http://www.flotilla-australia.com/
There is information about the ANL
Regards
Henk Jungerius


----------



## roythwa

Gordy Ross said:


> Fellow Timbarra-ite here lol
> 
> Did my sentence..I mean my time on her lol
> 
> My father was on both sheesh, double life sentence lol
> 
> Hot things lol
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gordy


I think the om became marine super I remember writing them for references as AWA would not give one. Tried to go back so years later and found sparks were all gone replaced by machines. Tried the upgrade and had a nasty conversation with so old bag in Melbourne Have u had any recent seagoing experience huh how does one forget that. Got the ****s proper I don't(Applause) think they ever planned to sail on.

Sparky Roy


----------



## lagerstedt

I understand at one stage the AMU were a major share holder in ANL. Is that correct and if so when were they owners?

Regards
Blair
Central Hawkes Bay
NZ


----------



## trotterdotpom

My understanding is that ANL was owned by the Austrlaian government - ie there were no shareholders. (until they decided to flog it off, of course).
I suspect John Halfpenny would turn in his grave if he read your post.

John T.


----------



## lagerstedt

Hi John T
I thought that the AMU brought into ANL at the time the OZ Government sold it off. It was either that or they were, at least one member or the AMU, was brought in as a Board Member just before it was sold. Cannot remember which. 

Regards
Blair
CHB
NZ


----------



## roythwa

Gordy Ross said:


> Fellow Timbarra-ite here lol
> 
> Did my sentence..I mean my time on her lol
> 
> My father was on both sheesh, double life sentence lol
> 
> Hot things lol
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gordy


Hello Gordy from Sparky how are you travelling Do you live in NSW really looking for some mates to yarn to.

All the Best

Roy Thwaites


----------



## Alan Maggs

*Anl*



David K said:


> .... I served my Apprenticeship with the Australian National Line (ACSC) ... sailed on the River Murrumbidgee, River Burnett, Mount Keirra,Lake Torrens, Princess of Tasmania, Lake Illawarra,Boonaroo,Bilkurra, and the final ship, Dubbo ( first berth as 3rd.Mate ) ..... I consider myself incredibly fortunate to have had the opportunity to have sailed and served my apprenticeship in the last of the River "Boats", with steam winches and Union Purchase Cargo handling gear. 'Privileged to have sailed, with probably the last of the "Extra Masters" with both Steam and Sail Endorsements. Even though this was in the time frame, 1960 to 1964, in reality, the shipping, characters and docks were like a time capsule, living in the 60s but also in late 30s, early 40s ! .... David K. ..


David we both sailed together at various times if your last initial is R
If I remember rightly you served for a while in the LAKEMBA? trading to Vancouver,but that is 45 years ago.
My ships were River Murrumbidgee,Lake Illawarra Mount Kembla Mount Keira 
Baralga Bilkurra Binburra Jeparit Princess of Tasmania Windarra and Yanderra
The nicknames of many of the masters were quite interesting/Mad Jack R
Paddy the Pig,the Ram the Don,Pansy,Veronica,Wendy.
Interesting days
Alan Maggs


----------



## David K

... Yep Alan, that's me ! ... PM sent .... David K


----------



## Kenneth Morley

Hi sorry it has taken so long to reply.........yes I joined the Aldinga in PORT kEMBLA after paying off a swedish tanker the Avanti. I was fireman until I transfered to the Aroona fireman to greaser. Why I left to go deep sea again one will never know. The Aussie coast was the best good food, pay accomadation .........memories. It took me until 1974 to get home 30 years of wandering . My age a mere 83 the stories one could tell......Kenneth


----------



## bmine

*Australian national line*



david said:


> Are there any shipmates who would recall what happened to many of their vessels in the late 80's/early 90's prior to the final sale and dismantling of the company?
> I am attempting to "add a final chapter" to the little WSS publication "History & Fleet List", published in Aug 1982.
> Together with the "Cementco" ex 'Lake Barrine' of 1978 and the "Rivers-'Boyne' and 'Embley' of 1983 on the Weipa-Gladstone run, the only other survivor seems to be the 1977 built box ship "Australian Venture" that sails on as the "MSC Nuria" [IMO7416911].
> Would be most appreciative of any help,seemingly trivial.
> Many thanks, David D.


.

David do not know if you will receive this as it is quite a while since you put pen to paper.

As to the Lake Eildon I am pleased to say that I had my very first Chief Engineer's position on that ship and when it was laid up I went back to lay it up - due to my experience on this ship I was sent back to recommission the ship for the journey from Sydney to Brisbane. I took the vessel to Dock in Brisbane and then passed it over to QCL, the ship was renamed the MV Cementco.

I have a number of photos on this site -old maritime memorabilia and today I have just put the MV Empress of Australia and was in the process of putting a photo of the Lake Eildon on when I saw your article.

You make mention of a publication in August 1982, i do have a publication of "The Australian National Line - ships particulars" Engineering and Technical Services July 1985.

Bill


----------



## trotterdotpom

Pretty sure River Boyne and River Embley were scrapped last year. Australian Venture was my last ship, I was scrapped in '92, think I read somewhere that she too went from her last incarnation recently.

John T


----------



## bmine

John - the River Embley was beached for demolition in June 2012 and I believe the Boyne followed in August 2012 

Both were renamed Rover and Rover 11.

Sad that ANL ended up with the fate it did - I had 27 years with them.

I have put the Empress and Eildon on with my photo collection this afternoon.

Bill


----------



## bmine

John -just found out that the Venture was scrapped at Chittagong in December 2006

Bill


----------



## trotterdotpom

Thanks Bmine. I spent a fair bit of time with ANL, '80-'92 (AWA sparks).

You may have heard of the Oceania Shipping Forum website relating to Australian an NZ shipping. Apparently, it became defunct due to some problem with the website. Well, Jan Hendriks is trying to revive it but he had to use the name AustralAsiaShippingForum. Apparently, it's just in the early stages now. I haven't had a chance to have a look yet, but it may be of interest to you (if you weren't aware of it).

John T


----------



## bmine

John I have joined the Forum and await being accepted - I was in ANL for approx 27 years - 2 years before that with Port Line Ltd. Port nelson and Port Wellington.

Bill


----------



## trotterdotpom

Righto, Bmine, I'll be looking in too soon.

John T


----------



## bmine

*Princess of tasmania*

Today I have just found an old poster of the Princess of Tasmania so I have downloaded a photo of the poster.

Poster is from Tasmania as it says Overnight to Mainland by SEA ROAD -- Owned and operated by Australian National Line.

Bill


----------



## popinoz

Dulcibella said:


> Funny how the wheel of history always turns full circle! The ANL saw off most of the smaller Australian coastal companies, which originally ran regular services prior to WW2. Most, if not all, of the companies were decimated by wartime losses and never recovered after the war.
> 
> Most of "Australian" shipping was either owned or operated by non-Australian interests.... mainly UK.... and with the formation of ANL it was felt that at last Australia would control its own shipping interests. However the company ultimately suffered from the same malaise as those who went before....total and unremitting problems on the waterfront with the WWF. At sea with crewing problems and companies being forced to pay Australian rates of pay which were substantially higher than those operating under UK regs. Local ships became uncompetitive and often held to ransom.
> 
> The wheel turned full circle when ANL became too expensive to operate and, lo and behold, the company was sold to yet another overseas concern, this time not British but French.
> 
> Dulcibella


Dulcibella I'm not sure those sequences of events sum up what really happened to our maritime fleet.
The politics of private ownership & governments shedding public property was a major factor. In fact, there was some very suspect practices involved. We see it to this day. 
When I went to sea in the 50's there were numerous companies plying the coast. At least a dozen off the top of my head, not including the ANL.
ANL's function went from being a national carrier of cargo to serve rather than profit, to being the patsy of non profit cargo's.

The program reflected that towns needed subsidies to grow & stand on their own two feet, & it took time & money.
The problem began when ideology & profit replaced "Service", & Subsidized competition had to be eliminated.
The sail of the River boats was the beginning of the cull.

Other classes were being purposely run at a loss.
I.E. It was nothing to be on a "B" boat in Port Kembla loading or discharging, then having it interrupted & being sent to anchor while the "Iron King" "Woomera" or "Adelong" (Private company ships) etc took the berth.
There were constant protests about this but it never ceased.

Eventually the debt was being sold politically, with little success of leveling the debate with incompetence or fraud, & the expansion of the rail system & the emergence of containerization, fewer ships could carry more cargo's & natural attrition resulted.
Political Ideology/economics was the premature cause of the disposal of the ANL fleet.
It wouldn't matter if they manned a ship with Ethiopian farmers, you're still going to pay $1.60 for a litre of fuel because a seamens wage is a miniscule factor. Cheers.


----------



## bmine

I thank all people who commit memories to paper - the 27 years that I had in ANL I liked very much - I was lucky to sail on all ships starting with the small coastal and then get bigger to the larger oversea ships - both steam and motor. I ended up with a 1st Class Steam and Motor.
Bill


----------



## ernhelenbarrett

My time as R/O with ANL was on Lakes Boga, Eildon, Hume, Australian Pioneer and Australian Emblem, North Esk, Mount Kembla HMAS Jeparit, Sydney and Townsville Traders, never a dull moment. David K , did you sail with R/O John Mcgreggar on Lakemba ?. I still see him occasionally.
Ern Barrett


----------



## bmine

I remember and tell many people about a story where the R/O was the medical officer - a crew member went to him and said "I want to go to the doctor" - the R/O asked what is wrong, he replied "not feeling too good"
After the crew member got back on board ship he naturally went to the R/O with the medical certificate- it said" not looking too good but fit for duty"

Bill


----------



## David K

*Sorry for the delay*



ernhelenbarrett said:


> My time as R/O with ANL was on Lakes Boga, Eildon, Hume, Australian Pioneer and Australian Emblem, North Esk, Mount Kembla HMAS Jeparit, Sydney and Townsville Traders, never a dull moment. David K , did you sail with R/O John Mcgreggar on Lakemba ?. I still see him occasionally.
> Ern Barrett


.... I'm embarrassed to say, I really don't recall the name(s) of the R/O serving on the Lakemba the same time as I was. However, the Lakemba was commended by the Canadian Weather Service(?) for the clarity and reliability of the weather reports sent, and the R/O always gave excellent "decoded" weather information, which as 3rd.Mate, I used to prepare Weather Charts, and predictions, mostly covering the area between West Coast of the US, Canada, and Hawaii. ..... David K


----------



## mariner1945

An interesting thread about ANL and the mention of ships names bring back many memories.
I sailed on the Australian coast from 1967 through to 1970. I worked for E&A, USSCo and ANL.
Spent time on the Bilkurra , Empress of Australia, Princess of Tasmania and the Brisbane Trader. Went aboard the Australian Endevour in Liverpool to visit and met John Gillard Electrician, who I had sailed with on POT.
Now retired in Canada after sailing deep sea (UK companies), Canadian Artic Oil Exploration and eventually on the Great Lakes. Sailed first C/E job in 1976 and retired from sea in 2001.
Thanks


----------

